# Quebec City Mosque Shooting



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

5 dead so far, thank God it happened in Canada and not here...it will still be Trump's fault

Five dead in Quebec City mosque shooting: mosque president | Reuters

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Everyone in social media are already blaming it on Trump, of'course...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm sorry, but I was just reading about this incident:
Pakistan Acquits All 115 Suspects in Burning of Christians' Homes

Could we be looking at international conflict?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

That is what you get when you let in the muzslime bastards.

THEY probably start here next, the people here are getting fed up with the muzslime bastards.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

These next few weeks are going to get interesting folks...I hate that anyone has to die, especially in a house of worship - but damnit, everyone on both sides of the aisle are getting pissed off and craziness like this will be par for course

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> These next few weeks are going to get interesting folks...I hate that anyone has to die, especially in a house of worship - but damnit, everyone on both sides of the aisle are getting pissed off and craziness like this will be par for course
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


One is a house of worship, and the other is a CiC.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> I'm sorry, but I was just reading about this incident:
> Pakistan Acquits All 115 Suspects in Burning of Christians' Homes
> 
> Could we be looking at international conflict?


IMHO, YES.

It will be izslime against everybody else, and it will turn nuke.

Those located here will answer the call and do jihad wherever they live.

At this point we are only seeing the outliers on the point.

They are testing the country's resolve to suppress them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> IMHO, YES.
> 
> It will be izslime against everybody else, and it will turn nuke.
> 
> ...


I think you are on point.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

where is tactical canuck???


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

What? Turnabout is not fair play now?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> What? Turnabout is not fair play now?


No. Turnabout is so un-PC!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> No. Turnabout is so un-PC!


So is a kick in the nads, but that has never stopped me. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Attacks against Muslims will be blamed on Trump and those who believe as he does. I recall the beginning of bama's regime it was all bush's fault, but I guess bama skates by our media standards of pure bias


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

There is no justification for this. Jihadists throughout the East are calling for all Muslims to rise up and kill every infidel they see. Allah will guide their bullets. 

Training, skill, a dope sheet and precision tweaking will guide mine.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Denton said:


> One is a house of worship, and the other is a CiC.


Now that is the best Post of the day, right there!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, I am confused.
The two shooters yelled, "Allahu Akbar." Sectarian, or sarcastic?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> OK, I am confused.
> The two shooters yelled, "Allahu Akbar." Sectarian, or sarcastic?


Sarcastic. 
Both local students. More info soon.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Police arrest two students over Quebec mosque killings | Daily Mail Online

One is of Moroccan origin.

They did it because of Trump's immigration policy.

Curious.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

They were just killing the 'kuffar' I guess...Salafi edict says killing them is a little more important than killing infidels since we can be potentionally extorted or converted

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Funny. Trumps ban on people coming from 7 counties (no religious test) results in a Moroccan (Almost certainly Muslim) and another ( likely Muslim) killing and wounding a score of other Muslims. Logic has no place in libtardia. Only emotion.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Quebec City terrorist attack on mosque kills 6, injures 8 | Globalnews.ca


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

All we have to do here is lock and load , keep our eyes open , and guns ready


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

And their snowflake prime minister wants more of them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I do not think it matters where in the western world these attacks happen . I think regardless of which church is attacked or who attacked it the likelihood that we will have additional attacks goes up not only in Canada and the US but in the western world. Nothing new here the frequency does seem to be increasing. 

I have not seen anything on motive but as I said I do not think motive will have much effect we will have additional attacks on churches/ temples and mosques .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

mooosie said:


> And their snowflake prime minister wants more of them!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is only doing what the left wing frogs in france are doing, destroying the country.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I see comments regarding Muslims suggesting they are all recent immigrants to Canada. Many slaves who escaped from the southern US and sought freedom in Canada where Muslims and estimates are that as many as 30 percent of slaves in America in 1776 were Muslims . While not a large portion of Canada's population they are none the less an important part of many communities as they are in the US. 

Both Canada and the US have a long history of multiple religions being practiced. The US however has specific language that protects religious freedom in our constitution . In the US we unfortunately have a history of attacks occurring in churches / temples and mosques the majority of those attacks being white racist christians attacking black christian churches in the period of reconstruction 1865 to 1920.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> I see comments regarding Muslims suggesting they are all recent immigrants to Canada. Many slaves who escaped from the southern US and sought freedom in Canada where Muslims and estimates are that as many as 30 percent of slaves in America in 1776 were Muslims . While not a large portion of Canada's population they are none the less an important part of many communities as they are in the US.
> 
> Both Canada and the US have a long history of multiple religions being practiced. The US however has specific language that protects religious freedom in our constitution . In the US we unfortunately have a history of attacks occurring in churches / temples and mosques the majority of those attacks being white racist christians attacking black christian churches in the period of reconstruction 1865 to 1920.


News to me. Never, ever heard any slaves were Muslim.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok save me some time was the shooter a middle age white guy. No see next line
Was he another muzzy pissed at the other muzzies. if no see next line.
Was he a know nut case. If not see next line
Who the f-- was he and do we know why yet?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> News to me. Never, ever heard any slaves were Muslim.


"Between 1701 and 1800, some 500,000 Africans arrived in what became the United States. Historians estimate that between 15 and 30 percent of all enslaved African men and less than 15 percent of the enslaved African women were Muslims."

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islam_in_the_United_States


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I assume being Canada that they may be going slower and we probably wont get clear info as fast as we do here in the States.

Honestly I am ready to offer to stand guard at my local mosque, anyone who wants to gun down innocent people anywhere can eat my ass and get shot in the face

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I assume being Canada that they may be going slower and we probably wont get clear info as fast as we do here in the States.
> 
> Honestly I am ready to offer to stand guard at my local mosque, anyone who wants to gun down innocent people anywhere can eat my ass and get shot in the face
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


 I agree, I also know that Muslims kill a lot of other Muslims in the name of Islam


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> I agree, I also know that Muslims kill a lot of other Muslims in the name of Islam


Hey Top if you have Netflix check out the documentary "The Jihadis Next Door" about salafist shitbags in Great Britain

Anyone who is Kuffar or considered an apostate is more than fair game than us like I mentioned...killing Christians is not as preferable to collecting jizya or conversion.

Killing shia is honorable though...as is Jews.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

More info later today but it now appears that they have only one guy currently in custody . White native Canadian who is a follower of Right Wing politicians early 20's well known for his racist and sexist views. The report of two shooters appears to be a result of confusion the other man originally arrested turned out to be a witness. Like I said expect late today Monday 30 Jan a Press conference.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Denton said:


> I'm sorry, but I was just reading about this incident:
> Pakistan Acquits All 115 Suspects in Burning of Christians' Homes
> 
> Could we be looking at international conflict?


Keep it up Pakistan and your gonna end up on a list too...


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

So aside from some Media outlets spinning the original reports of the shooter being a Moroccan as racist, the shooter is indeed white, and his name is Alexandre Bissonnette

Here is the article from NBC: Quebec 'Terrorist Attack': Suspect in Mosque Shooting Named as Alexandre Bissonnette - NBC News


> _The suspect in the Canadian mosque shooting - which the prime minister declared "a despicable act of terrorism" - has been identified as Alexandre Bissonnette, several law enforcement sources familiar with he investigation told NBC News.
> 
> A second man who was detained after the attack on the Quebec City Islamic Cultural Center, where six people were killed and 17 were wounded, is considered a witness and not a suspect, the sources said. _


And here is a write-up on our shooter from Heavy.com: Alexandre Bissonnette: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com



> _Little was known about Alexandre Bissonnette as of Monday morning, as police were still working to determine what led to the shooting. But details from those who knew him and information from his social media pages began to be uncovered by the afternoon.
> 
> According to his Facebook page, Bissonnette is from Cap-Rouge, Quebec.
> 
> ...


So we have some edgy extreme right-wing turd, I am sure the media is going to jump all over this one but his beliefs were formed way before Donald Trump was even in the Republican race, this goes back to the point that evil comes in all forms and crazy, sketchy white guys are just as dangerous as Islamic radicals.

What interests me is how he managed to procure a rifle, and gain proficiency in Frogland Quebec - 6 dead, 12 wounded out of 60 is pretty freaking cold and deadly, and everyone was running around and he was moving too, takes a lot of poise to do that stuff alone - this kid is obviously disturbed, why he decided to take it out on Muslims and not his former classmates is confusing...the fact that he also went from cold blooded killer to coward, calling the cops to say he was going to kill himself, then peacefully surrendering...odd.

Some more reports are saying he was known as "an avid hunter" - shooting deer is not the same as shooting humans, something _*DOES NOT*_ add up here


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TG said:


> "Between 1701 and 1800, some 500,000 Africans arrived in what became the United States. Historians estimate that between 15 and 30 percent of all enslaved African men and less than 15 percent of the enslaved African women were Muslims."
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islam_in_the_United_States


And we have no evidence of any muslim terror attacks here during that time. Question: Why? Answer: Because all the muslims were in chains!!!

It seems pretty obvious to me that the Founding Fathers gave us another valuable lesson here. If you are going to allow muslims into your country you have to keep them chained up if you expect to live peacefully. Here endith the lesson.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Inor said:


> And we have no evidence of any muslim terror attacks here during that time. Question: Why? Answer: Because all the muslims were in chains!!!
> 
> It seems pretty obvious to me that the Founding Fathers gave us another valuable lesson here. If you are going to allow muslims into your country you have to keep them chained up if you expect to live peacefully. Here endith the lesson.


So you have never heard of a slave revolt. Just what are you guys learning in school since it is not history.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> So you have never heard of a slave revolt. Just what are you guys learning in school since it is not history.


See what happens when you do not keep your muslims chained tight enough? They are some bad mamma-jammas!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Some of those rebellions were led by WHITE LEADERS, who were indentured servants , treated no better than the blacks.


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

R James can you tell a good one from a terrorist?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

